# Voice control



## Kristin Hurley (Nov 27, 2016)

Looking for more fluid options for voice control myself as I'm sure many others are as well now with advancements and affordability of home products.
My current home setup:
Google home
Smart things hub
Z-wave light switches
Z-wave plugs
Nest thermostats
Nest protects
I can control almost most of my daily items in my home with voice control. I can even turn my TV on and off but there seems to be limited availability to control a TiVo. (Researched and best option seems to be Harmony hub, but will I have to ditch my TiVo remote?)
Maybe Google home can allow control for apps so I could assign commands "OK Google change channel to 224" and it uses the TiVo remote app on my phone? But this wouldn't help out the many Amazon Alexa users....I'm hoping something comes about in the near future!


----------



## BRiT wtfdotcom (Dec 17, 2015)

Harmony hub. You do not need to ditch the tivo remote. Just use the harmony to do the power on/off so it knows tivos status.


----------



## alexb (Jan 4, 2003)

I use harmony and amazon echo to turn on tv and TiVo and to change to fave channels.
For example 'Alexa turn on Komi' turns on TiVo, TV and changes channel.

Of course give that rovi/TiVo have a voice platform it would be nice to see them bring it bear.


----------



## Kristin Hurley (Nov 27, 2016)

My only issue was having to buy another hub and to set up each command in IFTTT. Currently Google Home won't talk directly to Harmony but will to smart things or a chance of direct communication through IFTTT.
I've read some others posts and each action needs to be individually added, it seems very tedious and many have complained over communication drop outs. I will consider tinkering. I'm new to IFTTT but if I make a whole bunch of commands I plan to post for the next guy.


----------



## alexb (Jan 4, 2003)

I don't use IFTTT for ANY of my home automation way too unreliable for me.

Echo natively talks to harmony.

For anything else I use bwsystems ha bridge GitHub - bwssytems/ha-bridge:  it can poke anything that has rest end points and surface it to echo via hue emulation.


----------

